# Boots for dogs



## Richard (Mar 18, 2006)

Hello, later this month we will be headed to ND for a week of pheasant hunting! Our labs are 1.5 years old, and I have been hunting them for a couple hours a day on grouse here in Michigan. I am wondering about the need for dog boots. Hopefully the work they are getting is helping to toughen up their feet, but outings here have been in the woods and not on dry or hard soils. Looking for recommendations if and what brand to purchase. Also, how long does it take a dog to adjust to boots? Thanks, Richard


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

The dog will adjust in about 5 minutes or less. But you probably won't need boots unless you are in some Russian thistle, (tumble weeds with tiny thorns). Don't know which are the best but have used the heavy nylon ones. (Cabelas) Tape them on, velcro lasts about 100 yds. If you are headed to western ND you're more likely to need them, eastern less likely.


----------



## Richard (Mar 18, 2006)

Dick, my wife and I are headed for Jamestown. Do you think we need to mess with boots? Never used in them Michigan! Go Tigers!!! Richard


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2006)

Dick is correct, tape em. I'd bring a set in case you find a field full of sand burrs. I've had my dog just stop and refuse to go in a field full of that crap. boots will keep that from happening. but you won't need them everywhere you go.


----------



## ChukarBob (Sep 4, 2006)

I've had horrible results with the boots. Left some out in the field before I thought to tape them on. Then I discovered I don't have the patience to tape them on.

I tried the pad preparation that Cabela's sells and found it works pretty well if you start applying it 2 weeks before your hunt. Again, a patience / dedication issue for me.

Bottom line: 6 or 7 consecutive days of hunting in western ND and any dog will be bone tired and ready for a break. Probably too tired to note that their paws are real sore.


----------



## Bigdog (Aug 13, 2003)

Dog Booties dot com has some inexpensive cordura booties with an elastic velcro strap and I have had good luck with those staying on. The elastic velcro is an additional option that you must specify when you order.


----------

